# Belkin Router - stimmt was nicht?



## meilon (9. April 2005)

Hi,
ich bin im besitz eines Belkin F5D7230-4, ein Wireless 54g Router. Habe eben gerade einen Virtuellen Server für ein PC-Game eingerichtet. Und da habe ich den Knopf "Security Log" gefunden und drauf geklickt. Und da habe ich follgendes gefunden:

Firewall log:
Sat Apr 9 21:48:17 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 83.129.185.210
Sat Apr 9 21:48:17 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 82.82.110.89
Sat Apr 9 21:48:17 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 83.201.113.92
Sat Apr 9 21:48:17 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 61.220.120.3
Sat Apr 9 21:48:17 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 84.132.120.211
Sat Apr 9 21:48:18 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 83.129.2.69
Sat Apr 9 21:48:18 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 217.95.174.139
Sat Apr 9 21:48:18 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 82.82.244.246
Sat Apr 9 21:48:19 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 213.54.174.219
Sat Apr 9 21:48:19 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 217.224.170.67
Sat Apr 9 21:48:19 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 213.54.212.110
Sat Apr 9 21:48:20 2005 1 Blocked by DoS protection 83.201.113.92 

Alle par Sekunden eine DoS Attacke? Kann nicht sein! Ich habe nur diverse Messenger und IRC am laufen. Keine Filesharing oder sonst welche P2P Anwendungen am laufen. Habe auch schon noch einem Hebel geguggt, um die Firewall auszuschalten, aber nix gefunden.

Kann mir einer helfen?

mfg


----------

